# Gigee did it her way...baby girl said good bye...



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

Our precious tabby girl Gigee took the step over the Rainbow Bridge a few weeks ago and only now is enough time for us to reflect on a beautiful tabby girl we were so fortunate to have in our family for over 11 years.. She was 13 at the time of her passing. It was difficult, very difficult to let her go - often referred to as the "princess" of the cats in our house, she was also the senior feline and always carried herself with such confidence despite being smaller than most cats. She was dearly loved, adored and cherished with attention. She lost her best friend Fifee many years ago but she managed to live a life she chose for her own and made new friends in our household commanding much respect among the bunch. Her sharp meows, garden visits and playfulness will always be etched in our memories. It was very painful to learn of her sudden decline from what the doctor now claim to be leukemia. Together Gigee and we fought hard for her to tackle her sickness but substantial weight loss with extreme dehydration she finally fought us at the end from hand feeding her food or medicine and with her dark green eyes she "spoke" to us with her heavy breathing and paws just barely just enough strength to fend us off and said the pain was too much to bare.. and the food and medicine only prolonged the pain - we were feeding the disease and not her  .. Only then we decided to grant her wish and let her go... that was one of the worst days of our life. We knew this day would come but we still could barely cope with it. We are very happy now she led the life she chose and towards the end she visited the patch of the garden that was her favorite spot often and the heaven even gave us sunny warm days for her to enjoy. Our biggest regret is the choice of special care doctor/facility to treat her - who turned out to be a rather cold hearted specialist, whose inattentive manner slow walked the prognosis for over a period of time charging us a very hefty sum at that while we and our baby girl suffered desperately for word/advice. We learned from this, we will never let our other kids ever go to this doctor or facility. Gigee, we love you and we know you are a happy pain-free girl now reunited with your best friend Fifee over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

So sorry for your loss of such a special creature. It sounds to me as if Gigee was very lucky to have had you as her person. We do the best that we can, and while I understand that you reasonably regret the vet clinic you chose, it was not your fault. I am sorry you have gone through that.


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words Mosi.. it is hard not to think what if we had her in another facility - but it is over and we have other kids to care for and nurture as well.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

My experience with death, which is unfortunately extensive with both animals and human beings, is that those who are left usually spend some time busily finding things to feel guilty about and to regret. It's normal. But best to try to get past it, because the majority of the time it is just part of grief, and there was not really anything the person did wrong. Mostly we are all trying to do our best for those we love. that's really all we can do, right?
It sounds to me as if you have a pretty healthy approach to it. And again, I am sorry for your loss.


----------

